# Mike from Honeydew.



## Mike-r (31/7/16)

What up guys. 

Not new to vaping but new to tank mod vaping. 

Been vaping on an evolution dual coil for quite some time and been loving it.

Bought an Evic vtwo mini with the Cubis pro and absolutely absolutely hating it. Hence I'm here. 

I need another kind of tank that will fit the Vtwo mini as the Cubis pro keeps flooding, gurgling, spitting, and over heating like crazy. After the 3rd or 4th direct lung the tank actually burns my hand. Joyetech failed again. 

Great community here. Hoping to learn a lot more in sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (31/7/16)

What about the Melo III with ceramic coil?


----------



## Stosta (31/7/16)

What you looking for? Rebuildable coils our premade? And what kind of various are you after? Clouds or flavor?


----------



## Mike-r (31/7/16)

Hi Petrus. 

Not sure what the difference in tanks are. I'm just sick my Cubis Pro. 

I'll read up on the Melo III tank and get back to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike-r (31/7/16)

Stosta said:


> What you looking for? Rebuildable coils our premade? And what kind of various are you after? Clouds or flavor?



Stosta, to be honest. A bit of both hey. 

I'd like something where I could walk into a shop and buy coils but if also like to try make my own Clapton coils if that makes sense. 

What do you have in mind?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Mike-r said:


> Stosta, to be honest. A bit of both hey.
> 
> I'd like something where I could walk into a shop and buy coils but if also like to try make my own Clapton coils if that makes sense.
> 
> ...



Hi @Mike-r 
Welcome to the forum
Do you like a mouth to lung tight draw or a direct lung hit loose airy draw?


----------



## Stosta (31/7/16)

Mike-r said:


> Stosta, to be honest. A bit of both hey.
> 
> I'd like something where I could walk into a shop and buy coils but if also like to try make my own Clapton coils if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of the Toptank Mini from Kangertech, it has options for both (but Clapton coils would be a bit difficult to fit in there). Great standard coils and a very noob friendly rba option. I'm sure the Melo III has a rebuildable option, but I stand to be corrected, and have no experience with it ( @Andre knows such things I believe) But judging from what others have said on these forums it is an amazing tank!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike-r (31/7/16)

I like both to be honest. If I feel I need more vapor I'll gooi the Evic. If I'm sitting at the office working at night I'll use my 650 mah mouth to lung draw evolution vape. 

But for the purpose of this thread id like to direct air lung hit and get my Evic Vtwo mini to actually work. As described above. The Cubis pro is a terrible thing. I'll be happy with another direct lung draw tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

There are plenty direct lung hit tanks

I like the Subtank Mini a lot - now replaced by the TopTank mini. It doesnt have huge airflow - more of a restricted lung hit. Super for long draws. Good flavour. I am using the RBA base and agree with @Stosta - it is easy to build. Very forgiving. And it has been extremely reliable for me over many months of daily use. No leaking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike-r (31/7/16)

Thanks Silver. Where can I try this guy out before I buy it. I'm guessing they are pretty pricey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Mike-r said:


> Thanks Silver. Where can I try this guy out before I buy it. I'm guessing they are pretty pricey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No they not overly pricey - about R400 or so I think
Go to a vape Shop near you. Most of them should have it
Maybe Vape King NorthCliff
I would just check with the shop beforehand if they have it on test


----------



## Petrus (31/7/16)

Mike-r said:


> Stosta, to be honest. A bit of both hey.
> 
> I'd like something where I could walk into a shop and buy coils but if also like to try make my own Clapton coils if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Then I would go for the Kangertech Toptank. I am currently running two with ceramic coils. You get also a deck with, so you can build your own coils. Perfect for lung hits as well as mouth to lung.


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/16)

The Toptank Mini sounds like the right tank for you @Mike-r. The RBA section is relatively easy to build on and is fairly noob friendly. There is also a variety of coils available from MTL coils to DL coils as well as Ceramic coils which aren't to bad. Another similar option is the Kangertech ProTank 4, it's very similar to the TopTank Mini but comes with a dual coil RBA deck.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The Toptank Mini sounds like the right tank for you @Mike-r. The RBA section is relatively easy to build on and is fairly noob friendly. There is also a variety of coils available from MTL coils to DL coils as well as Ceramic coils which aren't to bad. Another similar option is the Kangertech ProTank 4, it's very similar to the TopTank Mini but comes with a dual coil RBA deck.



@BumbleBee - off topic - but can one build a single coil on the Protank 4 RBA deck?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike-r (31/7/16)

Thanks for the info gents. Much appreciated. One of my mates has a serpent mini on a mechanical mod. Vapes like a dream but still heats up a fair bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/16)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - off topic - but can one build a single coil on the Protank 4 RBA deck?


I don't think so, the ProTank 4 RBA is dual coil only, I think it comes with Clapton coils so should allow for more powerful builds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

